# Another USDA Survey



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Got another USDA survey i the mail yesterday. Opened it, scanned it, up-chucked, then put it on the corner of my desk where I tend to lose things.

Guess their survey last year didn't collect enough of the same information. Or maybe these guys are paid by the pound of paper?

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I received a letter dated May 10 that stated that someone from the TN Field Office of the USDA will contact me between May 30 and Jume 13 for a survey to provide estimates for the states major crops and genetically modified seed use, livestock inventories and grains in storage.....which absolutely no one has at this point.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Got another USDA survey i the mail yesterday. Opened it, scanned it, up-chucked, then put it on the corner of my desk where I tend to lose things.
> 
> Guess their survey last year didn't collect enough of the same information. Or maybe these guys are paid by the pound of paper?


Yep by the pound. I did not do my rented land survey ..there was 3 calls on the machine this week from The USDA begging me to return the call so they could conduct the survey by phone... I did call back and it was..How much you rent.. How much you pay..Was any pasture... Was any rented from a relative.. They have all that info at the FSA office


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

If they are voluntary I don't do them . None of their bees wax what I'm renting or what I'm paying for it . if they call , I'll ask " is this voluntary ? When they say yes ,I tell them I'm not interested good-by . Do they call people up and ask them if they are renting a house or car and how much they are paying ?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't recall ever receiving this many different surveys .I say get rid of them all!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It's all to do with the socialist regime that we have been under for the last 4+ years. Looking for additional sources for taxation.

Regards, Mike


----------

